
iOS 12 beta performance drop on Antutu benchmark - asendia
Performance drop from 200k-ish to just 149k<p>Page 1: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive.google.com&#x2F;open?id=1tSX5Pex9lg0m7G6Dt9pdi5xoBGqhpznE
Page 2: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;drive.google.com&#x2F;open?id=11oCxbwk70it4QWoQ3wNX3Rh9puAQHgBD
======
cimmanom
Compared to what? It's an early beta and thus probably not optimized.

